# 1 year and 4 months now chronic



## Leavemealonedp (Apr 15, 2016)

hey guys first post,

basically i developed dp slowly and it set off 100% when i had my first and only little 2 minute panic attack. since then i cant think properly, major memory issues, dont recognise anyone and basically have every annoying symptom from foggy mind, jaw pops and static vision. i have never taken drugs in my life and i dont know why i developed dp i was happy at the time. i now suffer chronically from dp and dr . doctors gave me 5 different anti depressants none worked. i cant take this no more im loosing my mind, i feel like i dont know anything and every second is my first on earth. the worst symptom i have is not being able to imagine anything due to a foggy brain, i cant picture myself doing anything because i feel so dreamy and unreal. can anyone relate? or can help me find the direct cause

much love guys


----------



## Jenijar (Mar 23, 2016)

"i cant take this no more im loosing my mind, i feel like i dont know anything and every second is my first on earth."

I can totally relate to this! I keep questioning whether anything makes sense, even really simple things.


----------



## bkf (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello ! I feel you, I call the feeling of I don't know anything and being "new" each day "tabula rasa". Sometimes it's like I'd rather sleep and dream than come back to this over and over again.


----------



## theconduit (Apr 19, 2016)

That sounds like a heavy case, I can certainly sympathise.


----------

